# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Menstruatie onderzoek...

## willemijn2

Wie zou ons willen helpen?

----------


## Monique85

Ik wil wel meedoen aan het onderzoek!

----------


## willemijn2

> Ik wil wel meedoen aan het onderzoek!


Via de link in mijn handtekening kan je onze vragenlijst zien. Omdat het anoniem is, bedank ik je nu alvast  :Smile:  Dankjewel voor je tijd en antwoorden.

----------


## lucifera18

> Wie zou ons willen helpen?


Hallo Willemijn  :Smile: 

Ik vond het een heel interessant onderzoek  :Wink: , wel een paar moeilijke vragen bij.
Maar het is me toch gelukt  :Wink: .

Groetjes Uit België en tot de volgende  :Big Grin:

----------


## willemijn2

Dankuwel lucifera18.

Als de antwoorden deze week binnenkomen zullen we ze gaan verwerken. Kunt u misschien een paar vriendinnen adviseren om ons ook te helpen? Zoals ik al eerder zei: we willen niet hun email. Alleen maar antwoorden.

Dankuwel alvast.

----------


## Luuss0404

Zo lange lijst zeg, maar heb het gedaan ^_^
Succes met je/jullie onderzoek!

----------

